# 2011 Open DE Brass Bands De France Amboise



## pneumatician

We will be going to this years Brass Band Festival which is earlier than usual being the weekend 20 > 22nd May.
Both an Aire and Campsite are available in Amboise. 
We will as usual be on the municipal campsite 
http://www.campsite-amboise.com/

I have had no response to E:mails so am assuming booking is unnecessary as usual.

Val and Steve


----------



## xgx

Maybe they've moved it because it clashed with the dog show  

I've put it in the diary as a 'maybe' ...still haven't decided on dates and places this year :roll:


----------



## pneumatician

That was one of the unanswered questions in my E:mail to the camp site.
Lets hope the dogs are either later or elsewhere.
But that was the first time we have encountered dogs.

Might see you there then.

Steve


----------



## me0wp00

ohhh it's not too far from us, what's the festival like ? not really my OH's cup of tea but would be nice for the kids to see some bands...we went to the highland games here last year and that was really lovely


----------



## pneumatician

If you Google "Open DE Brass Bands De France Amboise" you will get links to previous years festivals.
When you say its not far from you I assume you live near ?
Cause all of our kids will be at School.

Amboise :- Small French town on the banks of the Loire with a rather grand Chateau and Leanardo Da Vinci's house, plus Troglodites.
Huge riverside Sunday market.

From Saturday morning the Town is full of Brass Bands competing on the march and in the theatre. They also rotate around the town venues playing at various points.

Its a weekend full of free entertainment. Fantastic if you appreciate Brass Band music.

You might get get Breton Pipes but no Bagpipes (similar) definitely no caber tossing.

Steve


----------



## me0wp00

thanks, I'll look into it, the site looks nice and if we don't go for the weekend i'll put it on my *getaway for a weekend* list...
We live about 2 hours southish of Amboise so we're lucky its easily do-able in a weekend.


----------



## xgx

Tunnel booked...

I'll be arriving http://www.campsite-amboise.com/ on the 20th and leaving on the 23rd May ......

If anyone has info on Breton pipes please let me know ...no, I'm not wanting to avoid them :wink:


----------



## bluereiver

Has anyone managed to pre book the site at Amboise for the weekend of the festival or do you just turn up and hope for the best ?

We will be in the region at that time and are interested.

Sam


----------



## xgx

Just had a quick look a their webpage.... 300 pitches...

I'm guessing that booking isn't necessary at that time of year ... a previous MHF informal meet on 09 coincided with a dog show ... despite the numbers there was no shortage of pitches.


----------



## pneumatician

We have been to Amboise several times and never had problems yet.
When Ken and Jenny organised a meet they tried to advance book but couldn't. About 20 off us got in with acres to spare even when we shared with the Dog Show.

The site is a must if you are into Hot Air Balloons. Early morning and evening.

I did Email the site but have not had a reply.

To find Breton Pipes just look for a Festival in Brittany. 
A fantastic sound and worth the experience.
In general music festivals/ weekends occur all over France throughout the summer they are an absolute hoot following the Eric Morcambe music principle "the right notes but not in the right order".

http://www.whatsonwhen.com/sisp/index.htm?fx=event.search&sort=DATE&loc_id=146565&cat_id=2229

Steve


----------



## xgx

Thanks Steve

Tried phoning the contact numbers... either a French lunch :wink: or they're not open yet...

Found this:
http://www.openamboise.com/programme/


----------



## pneumatician

Well Found XJS. 
Looks as though most of the judges might be on our side being UK based.
Haven't managed to find participants yet but normally there are about three UK bands.
Bit of an early start on Saturday to see the "March Competition" (not to be missed) where each Band marches up in front of the Chateau and plays their piece.

I have E:mailed the campsite again.

Steve


----------



## me0wp00

think we're coming, we're off to Dijon the weekend after for a bike thing, then 3 days later dordogne, so it'll be me and the kids (dh can stay at home and play with bike/workshops) and probably my parents in their van. The site looks lovely would be nice to meet up with fellow MHF members


----------



## carol

I have added the information as we are in France then and will be making our way back towards the tunnel crossing on 27th, when we then go direct to the MHF Rally at Hamble if all goes well.

So hope we see you all, I rather like a bit of brass band playing.... so something to look forward to.

Thank you Val and Steve for the info again.

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba

This looks interesting! We are planning a France trip for May/June so may well make a nice start to our trip. As my user name implies I have dabbled with brass, and have a good few years of brass band experience though not for the last couple of years.
I will have a look at the brass band forum I frequent, and see what bands are planning to go (may be some mates of mine).
Steve.


----------



## summers

Hi Steve

Really sorry we are not able to be there this year but it is earlier than previous years and we have booked a week away in Kyrenia, Cyprus.

Hope you and Val are well.

We'll meet up again sometime.

Enjoy Amboise.

Peter and Gail


PS We are at the Philharmonic Hall in Liverpool this Sunday - The Grimethorpe Colliery Band are celebrating 15 years of 'Brassed Off'.


----------



## pneumatician

Steve,
I have been trawling the net both here and abroad to try and find out who is participating, No luck so far.
I have tried to contact BMP Goodshaw who have attended in the past but the mail addresses bounce.
If you have any luck can you let me know so I can study form.
Val and I are just fans, daughter used to play (solo'd in Albert Hall) and grandson now plays his mom's instrument.

Gail and Peter, 
Where we not attending the Pudding Club this weekend I would be quite jealous, bit of a battle of the senses/appetites. Enjoy 

Steve


----------



## gaspode

Hi Steve

It's almost guranteed that Lockwood will be attending, they always go if they can:
http://www.lockwoodbrass.co.uk/
As you can see, they can hardly be accused of keeping their website up to date. :roll:

Other than that, we've never been able to get a full list of competitors in advance of the weekend although if you keep an eye on the band websites they occasionally post that they'll be going. Whoever goes, it's guaranteed to be an excellent weekend, just sorry we can't make it this year because of the early date.


----------



## pneumatician

Cheers Ken I had forgotten them. Wasn't there a school band a few years ago?

BMP aren't going nor East Yorkshire Motor Services.

Found one at least . Blackley Band Manchester are going.

Lets hope La Banda Jean are there 

Steve


----------



## pneumatician

La Banda Jean :-

All the right notes etc etc






Steve


----------



## gaspode

pneumatician said:


> Lets hope La Banda Jean are there
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

They've been there every time we've been so I expect there's a good chance.

The school band was Smithells School from Bolton - and damn good they were too.
http://www.smithillsschool.net/news & dates files/band_news.html
This is Lockwood in 2008:


----------



## pneumatician

*A Response from Amboise Municipal Campsite*

I spoke to soon. Copied below is a reply to my second E:Mail

I will leave it to you to decided whether or not to book.
Twin axles will have to leave a set of wheels at home.

Steve

N/Réf. : Service Sports et Loisirs - AJ/JA

Aff. suivie par M SAID SOUIC , régisseur suppléant

Objet : Informations

Camping de l'Ile d'Or

Copie ou P.J. : price lists 2011

Dear Sir,

It is pleasure that we shall welcome you on the campsite of Ile d'Or. You will find enclosed the price lists.
To make a booking please communicate us your complete address and phone number (coordinates). date of your trip number of adulte and child .

For information only, double axle camping cars and caravan are forbidden on our campsite.

If you have any further questions we shall always be at your disposal and you can contact us by phone 02.47.57.23.37 by e-mail at [email protected] or www.camping-amboise.com.

We hope to see you soon.

Yours sincerely.

Régisseur suppléant du camping

Camping Municipal d'Amboise
[email protected]

----------- Message d'origine -----------

Sujet : 2011 Open De Brass May 20 > 22nd 
Date : 07.04.2011 10:06 
De : "Steve Latham" <[email protected]> 
A : <[email protected]>

Bonjour,

Together with a group of friends from the "Motorhome facts Group UK" we wish to attend your annual festival again this year.
Will there be any need to book in advance?

We look forward to staying with you again and enjoying the delights of your town.

Regards
Steve Latham


----------



## xgx

.....mmmmm 25% discount for 12 persons....

even without that the prices are reasonable !

 1.10e pn for a dog
... 
at that price presumably they'll do the clearing up !!


----------



## tubbytuba

Not as yet found out which (if any) British bands are attending, but have heard (not confirmed) that top Belgian band Willebroek are to perform at the gala concert.
I'm confident my sources will come up with more info in the next few days :wink: 

We are definately going to attend, not been to a MHF thingy yet so will be great to meet up with you guys for a natter and a drink or two. Will keep an eye on this thread for advice on booking/meeting up etc.

Steve B (sorry to add yet another 'steve' to the mix  )


----------



## gaspode

Well done Steve.

We never managed to get a reply from them to any Emails, let alone an offer of a discount. 8O The only way we ever managed a contact was by telephone (non English speaking) and they wouldn't accept any advanced bookings. Maybe they've been dragged into the 21st century eventually?
Anyone worried about the twin axle rule shouldn't be too concerned, we've had a twin axle on there in previous years, they do get a lot of problems with "travellers" using the facilites so they're a bit careful. If a twin axle is refused there is an aire right next to the site where twin axles are accepted anyway.


----------



## me0wp00

the discount would be worth having, is it 12 people or 12 vans :O) 
I reckon we'll be bringing 2 vans.


oh just reread it, 12 people, well Im upto 4 adults 2 kids,


----------



## tubbytuba

Latest band update:- Lockwood are indeed going and will be playing Year of the dragon in the contest.

Meowpoo, is the Dijon bike event motorised? If its pedal powered I could be interested as I will be taking mountain bike with us.
SteveB


----------



## me0wp00

Steve, its motorbikes, coupes motor legends


----------



## tubbytuba

me0wp00 said:


> Steve, its motorbikes, coupes motor legends


Ahhh - better give it a miss then, nearly killed meself on mountain bike the other week so motorised would be a step too far!
Looking forward to the band weekend though


----------



## carol

Still onout list, but if we come do we book direct and say with MHF lot so we may make up the 12 persons for the discount? How does it work?

Carol


----------



## pneumatician

Carol,

As it's just a meet i.e sort of organised by whoever turns up whenever and whatever for I have booked direct I mentioned MHF in despatches. In previous years any attempt to get the site to organise a group booking and keep us together has failed.
Ken and Jenny did a general round up and we sorted it ourselves.

I imagine this year will be the same. First one to arrive sorts a good selection of pitches, second one fancies somewhere else because the sun is shining in the wrong place and so on.
Then a general Danse Macabre of all the vans and we all settle down in the vicinity of either toilet block A or toilet block B.
Bearing in mind, just because there is a toilet block doesn't mean it's open.

I understand there has been "work" carried out so what we will find is an unknown, but we normally prefer the Toilet block on the far side of the site which is also nearest other facilities, water etc.

Our confirmation booking from Amboise advised us we were booked in from 19th May > 23 April a very long stay methinks.
Following a prompt from us they amended the booking 19 > 23 May.

Steve & Val


----------



## tubbytuba

We have afternoon (15.20) tunnel booked on thurs. 19th. So hoping to get a few French miles under our belt before stopping overnight.
Any reccomendations for an overnight aire en-route 100-200 miles from Calais?
Hope to get to Amboise late afternoon Friday and will look out for GB plates.
Steve B


----------



## xgx

I'm booked on the one before you  as usual I'll arrive early and hope :wink: 

Depending on arrival time in France I'll either stay in Calais or probably the municipal site on the outskirts of Abbeville (nowt special, ancient showers but handy en route)


----------



## gaspode

This is the site that we (and many others) have always used as a stopover on the way to Amboise:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468

Highly recommended.


----------



## raynipper

But no tag axles....?????

Seen it on the way to Le Mans in June. I'm tempted to drive in just to prove a point Dave.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode

raynipper said:


> But no tag axles....?????


It's the usual French municipal ploy to keep the "travellers" out. I would be reasonably confident that once they see you are a bona-fide tourist you'll have no problems.

Not sure here if you're referring to the Amboise site or the Val de Sarthe one, they both renounce tag axles. With Amboise we've had members with tag axles on there before and in any case the local aire is incorporated into the site where of course tag axles are accepted.

In the case of Val de Sarthe, the problem might be more with access. The site is accessed down side streets and via a very narrow bridge where I wouldn't want to take something the size of an RV, a Hobby tag axle should be OK though if you take it carefully.


----------



## raynipper

The Val de Sarthe one Gaspode.
But it was just a thought as I will be hot footing it down to LM with a car in tow..!!!

Ray.


----------



## tubbytuba

The Abbeville option as per xgx fits our schedule best, will be ready for a rest by then. Leaves a reasonable journey for Friday.


----------



## xgx

tubbytuba said:


> The Abbeville option ...


found it!!

http://www.campingmap.net/object.aspx/16068/Camp_Municipal_Le_Marais_Communal


----------



## carol

Why has this meet disappeared off the list of meets on front page pls

Carol


----------



## clianthus

carol said:


> Why has this meet disappeared off the list of meets on front page pls
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

It hasn't disappeared off the list , it was never on there :wink: :wink:

I think this get-together is very informal so was never listed.


----------



## grumpyman

Attended in 2009 and really enjoyed it despite some rain. Sorry not going over until 1st June this year Val and I would have liked to have met up with you especially XgX.


----------



## carol

I was sure it was. Even if informal that is what a meet is isn't it. Others get listed

Carol


----------



## clianthus

carol said:


> I was sure it was. Even if informal that is what a meet is isn't it. Others get listed
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

It is up to whoever suggests the "Meet" to submit a listing for the Rally/Meets section if they want it listed there. In this case nothing was submitted so it was never listed.

Some members prefer not to list a get-together such as this, seems less formal if they can just turn up and meet each other, rather than have to put their names on a list.


----------



## tubbytuba

Not long to go now  
Xgx will look out for you en-route and at tunnel. We will be setting off early as Mary is having to drive so will be stopping regularly to stretch legs. We will be in the 'Vantage' (silver Peugeot PVC) with 2 bikes on the back.
Steve B.


----------



## xgx

Safe journey Steve, I'm hoping to get to t'tunnel by around noon... in a 58 plate Bessie with a sat dome. (That reminds me... need to look on Googlesat for a pitch which isn't under the trees :!: 

I'll also have an MHF sign in the windscreen

1st stop ..Auchan for fuel :wink:


----------



## carol

*Booking sent for 20/21/22 may*

Val and Steve just sent an email to them requesting booking with MHF group for those dates

Look forward to seeing you. We Will be in a dirty Rapido 7090 MUI 6407

Carol (and Duncan)


----------



## me0wp00

make sure you bring sun tan lotion a balmy 25-28C over the weekend


----------



## carol

Well we have arrived at lunchtime so now waiting for them to reopen and find a pitch

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba

Fantastic weekend!! Great to meet all you guys, this is brief as in internet cafe near Bordeaux and struggling with French keyboard  
Steve and Mary


----------



## pneumatician

First chance to respond. As per usual an excellent weekend with some very pleasant members plus a hanger on who happened to be aquaintances of ours.
Sadly slightly marred by another campers van being broken in to.
and Denny / Anne's van having a window sliced.

We have since spent a week in the Dordogne ( Le Paradis, fantastic site) and 2 nights in the Lot, peed down site muddy so moving back North tomorrow where the sun should be.

Val & Steve


----------



## carol

Steve thanks for bringing this meet to our attention we had a great weekend and hope to make it again next year. Great to meet up with other members and hope to see you next year

Carol


----------

